# Are you taking the PE?....FE?



## Dark Knight (Apr 13, 2007)

There are many of you going to war next Friday. Put your name here and the test you are taking. In that way RG can start preaparing the banner to put your name when you pass  . Be postive and say :lmao:


----------



## ktulu (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll start:

PE

Geotech PM

ktulu


----------



## gipper (Apr 13, 2007)

PE

Structural PM

gipper :lmao:


----------



## minnie76 (Apr 13, 2007)

PE

Transportation PM

minnie76 :lmao:


----------



## RVincent (Apr 13, 2007)

PE

Mechanical, Thermal and Fluids PM

RVincent


----------



## jd_chi02 (Apr 13, 2007)

FE ... :lmao:


----------



## jbatch (Apr 14, 2007)

PE

Water Resources PM

jbatch


----------



## kioti1 (Apr 14, 2007)

PE

Transportation PM


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 16, 2007)

Put me on the battle list.

kevo_55

PE Structural II


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 16, 2007)

DVINNY

PE Civil - Transpo PM


----------



## jroyce (Apr 16, 2007)

PE Mechanical - Machine Design PM


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 17, 2007)

Add me to the list:

PE Civil

Transportation PM

"Do it once, do it right, and never do it again"

-Ray


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Apr 17, 2007)

PE - WR

OceanEngr


----------



## AJK (Apr 17, 2007)

Civil PE - Transpo

AJK


----------



## Ritchie503 (Apr 17, 2007)

PE - Architectural

Ritchie503


----------



## gatormech_e (Apr 17, 2007)

PE Mechanical - Machine Design Depth


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2007)

PE-Electrical

Power


----------



## tobeeepe (Apr 17, 2007)

PE-Electrical

Power


----------



## rcurras (Apr 17, 2007)

PE - ELECTRICAL

PM - POWER

Good Luck to All...


----------



## Farmboy491 (Jun 15, 2007)

PE Civil - Geotech


----------



## Monroe (Jun 15, 2007)

PE Civil Structural


----------



## mgoose77 (Jun 15, 2007)

PE Mech with Fluid/Thermal Depth


----------

